# Design of Oak Park Router Table



## susserj (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry if this question has been asked before.

My question is concerning the design of the Oak Park Router Router Table. The face plate for the router is on the left side of the table. I have to question this because it seems to me that it would make more sense to have it on the right side. That way when you use it with a fence, the fence is on the right hand side of the bit and you would have the full length of the table to support your work. When I see the guys use the router table on the show, they have this little tiny area to support the work and the right side of the table is hardly ever being used. 

If someone could explain to me why the Oak Park Router Table is designed the way it is I would really appreciate it because it has been bugging me for years.

Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The oak park table has the plate offset to the one side to allow you to move the fence away from the bit as needed to work towards the middle of larger stock.

The beauty of this system is that should you need to use the table to support the stock to machine the edge of a large piece, you can simply rotate the bench 180 degrees, mount the fence to the right side of the bit, and the system works the way you need it to.

Hopefully someone more articulate than myself can help if you don't understand what I am describing.


----------



## susserj (Jul 6, 2007)

The explanation you give makes sense. If you were trying to make a groove in the middle of a 30" board, having the base plate on the left side would be better. However, I've never done that task on a router table. I would likely do that task with a free hand router and a fence clamped across the board. For me it is more common to handle larger materials dimensions so I think, in most situations, it would be better for me to have the router plate on the right. I wonder what most others would find as the more common requirement.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello. I use the Oak Park set up as well and have a mini version and a Bench Dog router table and prior to that a Craftsman router table. My fences, regardless of the brand of table have always been used to the right of the plate/bit. Some jobs are easier with a hand held router and lots are easier on the table... but I use the router table when I can. Just more stable for me. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi susserj

I'm not sure why, I think the only guy that knows for sure would be Bob R. but maybe Rick R. knows why ,,,maybe  

But if you watch the show they both used the right side of the table to line up the parts they are going to route on the table ,Bob will do it more than Rick ,he likes the use the work bench next to the router table more than the router table...but they both do it....plus many of the Oak-Park jigs are setup to the right side of the bit...  that opens up the left side of the bit,, free and clean.

================


susserj said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before.
> 
> My question is concerning the design of the Oak Park Router Router Table. The face plate for the router is on the left side of the table. I have to question this because it seems to me that it would make more sense to have it on the right side. That way when you use it with a fence, the fence is on the right hand side of the bit and you would have the full length of the table to support your work. When I see the guys use the router table on the show, they have this little tiny area to support the work and the right side of the table is hardly ever being used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

susserj said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before.
> 
> My question is concerning the design of the Oak Park Router Router Table. The face plate for the router is on the left side of the table. I have to question this because it seems to me that it would make more sense to have it on the right side. That way when you use it with a fence, the fence is on the right hand side of the bit and you would have the full length of the table to support your work. When I see the guys use the router table on the show, they have this little tiny area to support the work and the right side of the table is hardly ever being used.
> 
> ...



It seems to me that the other side of the table has been used for placing the router during bit changing... (router is pulled out and set on table top) and, of course, explaining things for the show.   I don't think it has ever been a problem...

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
There is only ONE stupid question...

The question not asked!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have the Oak-Park table and have been using it for close to a year. I now have trouble envisioning using it any other way than it is set up. Habits are easy to form and hard to change for all of us over 18  

One thing for sure is you can put that fence at any angle to work as long as you stay on the right side of the bit. Rotate the table to any angle that you are comfortable with and try variations to see what works best. Just because the openings are on one side or the other does not mean you are locked in. My theory is that router tables are for smaller type jobs and we should stay within the intended desingn of purpose. Anything larger should be done with hand helds, jigs and templates. Just an opinion of course, but it has always worked for me.  

BTW...... welcome to the best WW forum around.


----------

